# Slide-Out Protection



## swbouton (Jan 7, 2012)

We recently bought a used 5th wheeler (2010 Springdale by Keystone) and a diesel truck (2008 Dodge turbo diesel 4x4 crew cab, 8 foot bed) to pull it.  We hope to take our first camping trip very soon.

We have two slide-outs that oppose one another.  Neither has an awning nor support from beneath.  I am inclined to use a ladder to clean the tops of the slide-outs before packing up instead of spending $1800 or so to install awnings.

What do you recommend?  

Should I go for the awnings?  

Should I add some kind of support beneath the slideouts?

Thank you, in advance, for your help.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2012)

I think I would add the awning over the slide out. They will help keep the top of the slide clean. As for as the support I don't think you would need support for the slide out, unless you are planning on living in it full time and not moving it.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 7, 2012)

The Toppers add protection against leaves, pine needles and the like, but are not worth a flip for rain (or snow).   Rain will collect on top and the slide will wind up holding much more weight than it was designed for.  Some full timers will push a basketball, or the like, to shed water....but then you have to get the ball out when you are ready to go on.  You slides are designed to be water tight as long as the trailer is level.  

Your slides do NOT need any support from underneath.  They are designed to work just fine and if you lift the room, it will break the seal around the top.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Ken, I agree/disagree with your statment, however most topper I see are mounted several inches above the slides so the rain will run off.   I had 9'' of snow on mine out in Flagstaff and the snow just rolled off when I put the slide in, no problems. But are you saying the slide support are not needed if the slide are left out all the time? I would think the support would keep it straight and not sagg in the long run.  But you are the expert, not I.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 7, 2012)

Nope, slides do not need support, just another item that makes someone money.....they are built to go down the road in one piece...don't you think they will stay together whille still??  Sorry will get off my soap box now...

Yes, toppers do have some slant, some more than others...if you look at most after a rain, there will be a pond on top of the slide.....


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2012)

see Ken when you argue idiot, I will drag you down and beat you with experiance  hahahahahahah


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2012)

My slides toppers will collect water like Ken says but with an option of having them or not I would have them.  Mine or the type that will also pull out and make the window awning also.  If I pull them tight the water will tend to not puddle.  My owner manual recommends no slide support.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 8, 2012)

Nash,
Your Toppers were made by Carefree.  They don't make that style anymore......


----------

